# Gurkha Vintage Shaggy XO Cigar Review - Strange Shaggy XO



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me start by saying I am not much of a fan of Dominican tobacco. And in Canada, even moderately priced cigars are expensive. At almost $30 thi...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Vintage Shaggy XO Cigar Review - Strange Shaggy XO


----------

